# Why not raw meats?



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

I've read the care guide and it says we should only feed our hedgies cooked meats. I just kind of accepted this, until I was searching for a dog food that had good nutrition and ingredient list, and stumbled across this: http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0913/natures-menu-country-hunter-raw-nuggets

The ingredients list is wonderful, and you could mix the flavours so there's loads of different sources, and they're frozen, so you don't have to worry about a dry food bag going stale. It is a little high in fat - but so far as I was aware we are meant to feed them higher fat diets until they count as an adult at a year old?

Anyway, the point I was (eventually) getting to is that these are *raw* foods. Which made me wonder why it is we're told (in the magical, all-knowing care guide of awesome) not to feed hedgehogs raw meat. Is it just bad for them, or is it for hygiene reasons? I'm wary of most advice given on the internet but I did read you can feed hedgies pinky mice. I guess it's not really the same thing, but we don't cook insects either.

Any light shed would be fab!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

This sticky explains a bit about why people are a little hesitant over raw meats & a raw diet - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23066-raw-home-cooked-diets.html

Despite concerns over bacteria & heat though, there's a number of people feeding a raw diet, which you can see by clicking the links at the bottom of the sticky. So far, none have reported back with any problems, mostly just good updates. So it's up to the owner on whether they do want to try raw meats or a raw diet, just make sure you practice good cleaning, introduce slowly, and watch carefully for any negative effects in behavior, activity, poop, eating, etc. If you plan on trying out a completely raw/home-made diet, make sure you do plenty of research. Basing it on a commercial, balanced raw diet can be a good start, just make sure to double-check that the company is reputable and there's been no issues with the product being unbalanced. That's been the biggest issue with commercial raw foods, as far as I've read.


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

I probably wouldn't be confident going completely home-made, but a commercial raw food sounds like it would be a good option for him.

Regarding the problem with leaving it out at night, is there any reason why he can't have half of his food early evening and half just before I go to bed? I've heard of it as a way to stop hedgehogs being fussy eaters as when the get the smaller meal early in the evening, they think that's all they're getting and eat all of it. That way the meat wouldn't be out for as long, but if they prefer to graze I'll leave him to it. He could have non-temperature sensitive snacks in his cage overnight which would keep him occupied, but then I'd have to figure out balancing those with the complete raw diet....

In either case, I'll get reading those links, so thank you! You're a lifesaver on here. Probably literally.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I feed raw meat. I'm a vegetarian myself, our whole household is so we don't eat meat (= no meat in our house to cook for my pets). I give my pets raw meat (rabbit, chicken, turkey, beef). I just buy frozen raw meat at the pet shop, it comes in a sausage shape and consists of muscle meat, organ meat and ground bones. I give it as as an extra besides his standard food (cat food).


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Do you give the meat frozen or thawed? And how longish does it take for them to eat? I think I'd be more inclined to go for raw feeding if I there was the possibility that it would only be left lying around in the heat for a few hours. I may try it anyway, I'm not sure yet, but it's good to hear what other people have been doing.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Thawed, I take it out in the evening, wait a while and give it to him when it isn't cold anymore. It's the first thing he eats. Sometimes he finishes it immediately and sometimes he leaves a bit and goes running on his wheel. He usually wheels for a while, hops off to eat and goes running again (and this goes on and on).
Since I give it as an extra I don't give him huge amounts of meat at a time. He definitely doesn't eat all his food in a couple of hours, because I always hear him eat his kibble in the morning when I wake up (he goes to sleep around 7 am).
But since he always eats the meat first it doesn't stay in his food bowl for long. If I would give him more he'd probably eat it the same way as his kibble, only eating small portions during the night.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Some people that feed a raw diet only will put in two portions, one that's thawed for eating right away, and one that's still completely frozen so it'll slowly thaw & be available later in the night.


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

I like the idea of giving it in two portions. I'm gonna give it a go once he has come home and settled down. Thank you!

Cage, check.....bedding, check.....heating, check.......food, check.......hedgie-friendly 24 hr vet nearby, check....... I think I'm nearly good to go. Just need some baby nail clippers and something to heat him with on the way home. Thanks everyone for helping, starting to feel like I'm ready for the little guy. :smile:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> Some people that feed a raw diet only will put in two portions, one that's thawed for eating right away, and one that's still completely frozen so it'll slowly thaw & be available later in the night.


I'm pretty sure mine would just eat it frozen. :lol:


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Cute! I'm hoping he'll take to them, although the bloke I'm rehoming him from says he isn't picky. Do have my doubts about the current owner though - I emailed him to ask what he feeds hedgie, and he was all "oh, cat food! He likes wet and dry food". Don't think he cottoned on to the fact that I meant the specific brand, so just left it at that.


----------

